# Party. Time!!!!



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So jealous!! Hope you all are having a great time!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't wait to meet everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a great time everyone!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Have fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Fun times! Hope you all have a fantastic time!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you all at the White Excitement party?? Can't wait to see you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Nida, we were at the white excite party. Now we are in Reva and Cathy's room visiting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I really, really wish I was there with all of you. 

I am so happy for all of you ... continue to enjoy the best time ever!

Thank you so much for sending the first pictures, Lynne. :tender:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What fun! Enjoy!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like alot of fun!!!! How is the weather for you????


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for posting this!!! We are all here waiting to see everyone there!
I KNOW it is loud & fun! We all wish we could be with you, but love looking at the pics! Kisses to all, and to the humans too! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Have lots of fun everyone!!!!!*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Did Sylvia make it O.K.?? She was so worried.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sylvia did make it just fine. She is such a sweet lady. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Cant wait for more pics!!!!! We miss all of you here!!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes...more pictures please....lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is Kissy (Bibu)






. She is one tired puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are a few more from last night. Cathy and Whitney, Cory and Kissy avd Lynda's Chachi and Gigi







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Are you all at the White Excitement party?? Can't wait to see you ladies tomorrow!


Nida--OMG----your EMMA is SO cute!! :wub: one cute little puppy!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pics!! Keep them coming when you can.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh...thanks so much for the pictures....that has to be so much fun...meeting old and new friends and spending times with all the fluffs!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

We want more pics and updates please


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Watching sweepstakes. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting pictures!
It is so fun to see everyone having a good time together!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

angel's mom said:


> Here is Kissy (Bibu)
> View attachment 137018
> . She is one tired puppy.
> 
> ...


Kissy is looking so cute in Marj's Spoiled Maltese "uniform" bow! ADORABLE!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Love it love it love it!!!!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

*Pizza Party 5/1*

Having a blast! Wish I had Maya here with me, had to buy a little stuffed fluff to carry around....lol! She is coming with for sure next year.

We were trying out the panorama with the phone cam but it just did not work out well. Try getting over 35 SM members with dogs in hand to stand still.......not so much! Here are 3 shots of the room. We tried to get all the dogs on the table for 1 shot....but a cute little anonymous fluff had to do a do! Hilarious....so we will delete that one to protect the innocent!

View attachment 137362


View attachment 137370










So great working the raffle and auction....great getting a chance to meet everyone. I actually won the silent action on a beautiful dog stroller! Never thought I would own one but seeing fellow smr's here convinced me! Thanks all


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is the others I hope


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That is so cool! And I see Gustave, my idol


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

My Mock Maya.....isn't she cute!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Leanne said:


> View attachment 137394


I think there are three pretty ladies in this picture that I don't recognize. 

Is the lovely lady in the light green blouse (next to Marina) Shirley? (Snowball's breeder). 

Thank you for sharing all of the pictures! It is fun looking at them ... and, wonderful seeing that all of you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Love it.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the pictures!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

. 
Tiffanees Divine Solo Attraction


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Final day!!
View attachment 137538
View attachment 137546
View attachment 137554
View attachment 137562



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 137570
View attachment 137578



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 137586
View attachment 137594



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Pat's little Ava!!
View attachment 137602



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pics of everyone!! Enjoy seeing the fun.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 137610
View attachment 137618
View attachment 137626



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 137634



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ella got first place and her Rally Novice title!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Ella got first place and her Rally Novice title!
> View attachment 137642
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow! First place! 
That is awsome - yaaaaay for Ella!!!
Beautiful and athletic!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marina & Cookie live!!!

View attachment 137650



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

More same. 
View attachment 137658
View attachment 137666



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome pics, I love all the bling shirts!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marina WON!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Best of Show - Spoiled Maltese babies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Last two for now,,, how fun. 
View attachment 137682
View attachment 137690



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Kandis, I am really enjoying all the pictures!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Marisa you are adorable !! So pretty!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Leanne said:


> My Mock Maya.....isn't she cute!
> 
> View attachment 137466


Awww, I bet she travels very well, and you don't have any messes to clean up!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I love these!!!! And I really love your bling shirts....they look so nice!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

So fun!!! Thank you for sharing! So much fluff I can't take it. Love the bling shirts too (We Texans love us some bling!)!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the great shots. Wish I was there


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It was great to meet some of you at the Pizza Party. I wish I could have stayed for all of the events but couldn't take time off from work. I am glad everyone is enjoying themselves and it finally stopped raining!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

StevieB said:


> So fun!!! Thank you for sharing! So much fluff I can't take it. Love the bling shirts too (We Texans love us some bling!)!


 
We love us some BLING in southeastern NM too!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Last two for now,,, how fun.
> View attachment 137682
> View attachment 137690
> 
> ...


Marisa, you and Obie are soooo cute together. HAPPY HAPPY!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Marina WON!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great job, Marina!! But, really, are we surprised?!! :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

educ8m said:


> Ella got first place and her Rally Novice title!
> View attachment 137642
> 
> 
> ...


 
Way to go Ella!!!! Congrats!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Glad you all enjoyed the pics.. Wanted to share with everyone...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 137698
View attachment 137706


Pretty Maltese!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh wow.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 137722


Tired Penny!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> View attachment 137722
> 
> 
> Tired Penny!!!
> ...


Pen Pen looks happy to be on that side of the divider! Pretty dress!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Going home!! HAD A BLAST!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bye to anyone I missed leaving. Thanks for such great time!!xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Safe travel home everybody!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

All the pics were great, so interesting to see, loved all of them. Thanks for posting for all of us who couldn't go! I am so glad you all had a great time!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like so much fun. Love the pics.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the pictures. I really enjoy seeing everyone.


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome!!!! How does everyone keep them in long coats? Love the long coat!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Pen Pen looks happy to be on that side of the divider! Pretty dress!


Celeta-I think your right. Her breeder was in the ring, maybe she was hiding :HistericalSmiley: wish you could have come this year.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Ella got first place and her Rally Novice title!
> View attachment 137642
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Deb-I am so happy I was able to visit with you! Being so busy, seems it is by chance who you are able to meet in between all the running around...lol...Your Ella & Gracie are just beautiful :wub: congrats on winning, how exciting for you after all work you put in :thumbsup:


----------

